# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Amabrush, automatic toothbrush, Vienna, Austria

## Airicist

youtube.com/@amabrush5701

facebook.com/amabrush

twitter.com/amabrush

linkedin.com/company/amabrush

CEO - Marvin Musialek

"Amabrush - World's First Automatic Toothbrush" on Kickstarter

"Amabrush - World's First Automatic Toothbrush" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Amabrush - world's first automatic toothbrush

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> Amabrush is the world's first, fully automatic toothbrush. This patent pending device brushes all your teeth at once, fully automatic, and finishes in just ten seconds. All you have to do is press a single button, wait ten seconds, and you’ll have perfectly clean teeth!

----------


## Airicist

"Zahnbürsten-Start-up Amabrush muss endgültig zusperren"

June 30, 2019

"Amabrush wird geschlossen"

June 28, 2019

----------

